# at brim



## victorioussunrise (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi, I am 31 +4 weeks with second baby and have seen my midwife today. I can feel the baby's head very low down in my pelvis. The midwife confirmed it was indeed the babes head and wrote in my notes at brim. Does that mean the baby's head is entering the birth canal but 5/5 still palpable? what is the difference between 5/5 and free?

Thanks for all the time you give us with our questions and concerns.

Victorioussunrise


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

5/5 and free are practically the same, as this is your second baby, you will find that your muscles will allow the baby to be lower, sooner than last time. Your baby is obviously going in the right direction. Perfectly normal hun  

Take care x


----------

